# Bragging hen...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I went outside with the family to soak up a little early afternoon sun and was standing near the coop. One of my girls came running up to my feet and kept loudly "yelling" at me. I walked away from her but she followed me around and kept squawking. My husband says that she had just come out of the coop maybe she laid an egg. So I went in and checked. Sure enough there was a warm egg sitting in the nesting box!

After I got it and told her she did a good job she stopped her squawking. She wanted recognition for her perfect egg! Funny girl!


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Aww! Thats lovely!! I have one girl that squawks for all the others when they lay and she'll only be quiet when you collect the egg and say 'well done' to them!! Hee hee, they are fabulous aren't they?! xx


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a cutie Gen! Just love these chickens of ours. So full of personality!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I love the egg laying song. 
Do a youtube search for "egg laying song", there are some funny ones.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She came up to the front window today to tell us she laid an egg this morning! Haha I sent out my 5 year old to get it and give her a pet on the head. She is one funny bird!!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

How cute 
I have a barnie that lets the whole world know she has laid an egg! She sings for so long, she usually has a snack & a drink of water towards the end of her song, all the while still singing.....it sounds like she is gargling or under water


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Now both Colombian rock X hens come tell us when they have laid an egg!!

One came up to the back door while we eating breakfast, then a few hours later the other came to the front window. It sure makes egg collecting easy when they let me know they are laying!!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

That's awesome! I wondered why my young hens would be loud! That's why!!!


----------

